# Seach this forum - nothing happens



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I was going to search the forum for information / threads on this topic but nothing happened.

How do you (assuming you need to) deal with the numerous small snails that you get when you buy plants from the lfs?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

You mean nothing happens when you click on the "Search" button? Right click on it and select "Open."

Rinse the new plants in fresh water before adding them to the tank.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

You mean I should have rinsed the new plants before adding them to the tank. Now, given that I failed to read those instructions on the bag (newbie's don't know what to do).....how do I deal with them in my tank?

P.S. Thanks for the tip on the search...again Newbie!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Put a piece of cucumber or lettuce in overnight and in the morning, a lot of snails should have accumulated on it. Remove and trash the veggie, and repeat as many times as necessary.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

Would that work in a heavily planted tank like this one?

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii288/manwithnofish/IMG_0183.jpg


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

It should. The snails will get attracted to the cucumber regardless of where they are. I did that exact same method and it worked fine for me.


----------

